# Landscape From 36,000 Feet!



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys!

Recently on a trip to Florida, I experienced an outstanding sunset! I took many frames and waited for the right moment for the beacon light to flash (red light under jet fuselage/body). Struggling to cover the Personal TV with a magazine in front of me, the passenger next to me noticed and offered to hold it against it so I can reduce the window reflection. Being very patient and still, I pulled of this handheld 2.5 exposure photo at ISO 320:




I N F L I G H T by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr

I was astonished how the photo turned out, of course not perfect and slightly blurry but not too noticeable for a fairly long handheld shot! 

C+C appreciated 

Thanks for looking!

Jan


----------



## pierceography (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice. I especially like the wing and engine in the shot for the extra points of interest. Though, I suspect you didn't have much choice in the matter. ;-)


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2013)

Get pic! Slightly different perspective




North Atlantic Ocean by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr

North Atlantic Heading from Manchester to New York


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Mar 14, 2013)

Not that high over Croatia. 
Just before I get shocked by 41°C after coming from Germany with 8°C


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 14, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Very nice. I especially like the wing and engine in the shot for the extra points of interest. Though, I suspect you didn't have much choice in the matter. ;-)


Thank you  !
Well at 22mm it wasn't very interesting and 70-200 just showed the lovely layers.


tomscott said:


> Get pic! Slightly different perspective
> North Atlantic Heading from Manchester to New York


Nice shot! Transatlantic are great flight Imo.


Timothy_Bruce said:


> Not that high over Croatia.
> Just before I get shocked by 41°C after coming from Germany with 8°C


Very nice shot, looks like a stunning place! 
I had that feeling when coming from -25°C in Canada to +27° in Mexico. As the airport doors opened this heat just HITS you...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a shot I got while flying out of Missouri. Shot with Canon 5D MKII, 50mm 1.8 II at 1.8, iso 25,600 and shutter speed of 1/160. Was my first time photographing out of a plane and wasn't sure what kind of shutter speed I needed.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 15, 2013)

Andy - gorgeous shot, even got that bokeh! Power of FF, well done.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Mar 15, 2013)

Pingualuit crater extreme North of Quebec province
Montreal Ile ste Helene
Montreal Mont Royal
Mont-tremblant,Quebec. My hometown


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2013)

Jan, nice pic the red beacon did make the difference.


----------



## dude_ger (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sas-image/7690204826/#in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Jan, nice pic the red beacon did make the difference.


Thanks


----------



## lion rock (Mar 16, 2013)

I happened to have traveled on January 2013 and got a few pictures taken on an airplane.
A couple of them are here.
The first, going to Hokkaido, Japan. And the second was flying to Singapore.
Both using 5D3/70-200-f/2.8II.
Not as nice as the ones above, but, still from over 5 miles up.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2013)

Taken with Canon S100, on the way back to US from HongKong.


----------

